# Help I don't know what army to do?



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Well I've hit a dilemma of which fantasy army to focus on, here is a list of what I have:

Vampire counts:

Necromancer
Wight King
Terrorghiest
20 Crypt Ghouls
20 Dire Wolves

Warriors of Chaos:
Manticore
36 Warriors
16 Marauders
16 or so Chaos warhounds
Ltd Ed Battle Standard Bearer
and some other lords.

I would like you to vote, I know people say its your decision but my decisive skills are rubbish basically lol.

Cheers in advance

Gothic

P.S Would you mind giving me a reason why please?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Vampire Counts. Any army that allows you to moan "Braaaaains!" while playing can't be all that bad...

That, and all those sweet new plastic models... :so_happy:


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Just by guessing it looks like you have more pts and money invested in your chaos, may as well finish them off first then do counts later when you finish.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I would go with WoC. Get those done, then when the new WoC book comes out (rumored late this year...) you will only need a few models and the new book.


----------

